# Simple One Sentence Vaping Tips.



## Alex

Please share your once sentence vaping tips.

For instance:

Make sure everything is tight (but not too tight).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Make sure you only press the fire button when you take a toot and nothing else.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Rebuilding makes you a better, more attractive person.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Drink LOTS of water!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Take slow long drags rather than fast heavy ones. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex

Invest heavily in paper towels.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

Make sure there is e-liquid in your tank before you vape.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

When in doubt, choose Efests.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Always keep some spare fully charged batteries at hand.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Don't limit yourself to what you think you know.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Take less cotton than you think you need.

No, even less than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Don't vape the same e-liquid for more than 6 hours.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

Don't vape 24mg e-liquid just before bed time.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chop007

When in a group of stinky suckers, the rule is, "Puff Puff-Pass". This way vaping spreads faster than rabbits ona small island.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

You will look uber cool with a Reo in your hand.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Don't vape while swimming, you might get electrocuted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## crack2483

Stock up on essentials, you don't want to run out......of anything.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Don't argue with stinkers, you're not the Jackass wisperer.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex

Always have a backup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Reinvanhardt

johan said:


> Don't argue with stinkers, you're not the Jackass wisperer.



Hahahaha! 10 out of 10 @johan!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

do your research....reviews are valuable

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

do your research....reviews are valuable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Once you find the juices you absolutely love, stock up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Don't fall asleep with an unlocked device, it gets pretty hot.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

If you're not using it exclusively every day, that's because it's not a Reo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ

Mech users:

If in doubt, check everything again, including the voltage remaining on your battery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hide a bottle of your favourite juice in case you run out

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Allocate an extra 10 minutes to your coil building time once a week for suywwacs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis

keep it clean

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jase

If you think you've found the best vaping gear, you haven't. Something better always comes along...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

When you drink/party with smokers vape at least 24mg nic content e-liquid

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jase

When travelling to far flung remote places (or anywhere in general), don't forget your charger (True story this!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ

Safety first, always!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

A safe vape, is a pleasurable vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

If it keeps you off the cigs, that's all that matters.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BhavZ

To current smokers:

If you don't like vaping, you haven't fit the right setup for you, YET!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Building coils appears to be a lot easier than expected.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Dont let those coils get the best of you...Your bigger than them

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Start threads like this that really just rack up post counts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RevnLucky7

Piss off an entire forum by securing import and distributions rights!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 12


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Dont settle for second best...Go for broke n get the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Vape meets are the best ever so you better attend them...All of them

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex

Power in watts = Current in amps times Voltage

Voltage = Current in amps times Resistance in ohms.

Power in watts = Voltage times Voltage divided by Resistance in ohms.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Go variable voltage/watts...Even for the Gwaaaas Hoppa Vape-er...Daniel Son

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Don't drip and drive.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Clouds are fun make then big when analogue users are close by

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Lung Hits RULE... Mouth hits dont

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Ok last one for the blondes out there... Don't EVER try taste E-Jooose not even by mistake - It makes you HICCUP, uncontrollably

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## devdev

Darth_V@PER said:


> Ok last one for the blondes out there... Don't EVER try taste E-Jooose not even by mistake - It makes you HICCUP, uncontrollably



There are unconfirmed reports from a certain retailer on the forum that one American gentleman tasted all ejuices by placing a drop on his finger and then putting his finger in his mouth....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> There are unconfirmed reports from a certain retailer on the forum that one American gentleman tasted all ejuices by placing a drop on his finger and then putting his finger in his mouth....



sounds like an excellent plan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

devdev said:


> There are unconfirmed reports from a certain retailer on the forum that one American gentleman tasted all ejuices by placing a drop on his finger and then putting his finger in his mouth....





Alex said:


> sounds like an excellent plan.



Not for me thanks I'm trying to give up plus I'm driving

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

Alex said:


> sounds like an excellent plan.


Im going to bring a ton of juices for you to sample at the next Vape Meet Alex.... let's see how many drops it takes to hit a Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> Im going to bring a ton of juices for you to sample at the next Vape Meet Alex.... let's see how many drops it takes to hit a Silver



Just make sure to bring the Amaretto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Alex said:


> Just make sure to bring the Amaretto


Eish - Don't have that, but you can have 1 shot of espresso, 1 shot of Amaretto and 1 drop of juice, and we repeat, as many rounds as possible

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

nothing will happen to you if you lick a couple of drops of ejuice
you can not electrocute yourself with your vaping device


----------



## Metal Liz

For the noobs not yet rebuilding coils :

Always carry spare coils and juice with you 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Don't stack batteries.
Keep your contacts clean.
Never stop exploring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

*Before vaping* Vapig saves you thousands of Madibas

*after vaping* It's not so bad, there are plenty more expensive hobbies, like space travel

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## TylerD

Don't squonk your Reo and suck on the drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Vaping might not get you the girl, but cats flock to it!

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Memorise and learn what is "Propylene glycol" and " Vegetable glycerin"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

RevnLucky7 said:


> Piss off an entire forum by securing import and distributions rights!


Ha ha ha ha!!!
This one is brilliant!


----------



## Derick

Alex said:


> Invest heavily in paper towels.


Yep, they might as well start calling them vaper towels

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hein510

Know what your budget is and spend double!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Die Kriek said:


> Vaping might not get you the girl, but cats flock to it!
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk



as well as pitties, Mav keeps wanting to lick the vapour that i blow out hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Dont settle for second best...Go for broke n get a Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Derick said:


> Yep, they might as well start calling them vaper towels



Dibs on patent, copyright and trademark for sole manufacture, distribution and supply rights to this! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Die Kriek

crack2483 said:


> Dibs on patent, copyright and trademark for sole manufacture, distribution and supply rights to this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Made from re-purposed unused cigarette paper

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz

dont over fill your tank

ohms law will become the NEW law in your life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

crack2483 said:


> Dibs on patent, copyright and trademark for sole manufacture, distribution and supply rights to this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





Die Kriek said:


> Made from re-purposed unused cigarette paper




Careful guys, I don't want to have to confiscate your posts now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek

devdev said:


> Careful guys, I don't want to have to confiscate your posts now...


Apologies

*Very important tip: Make sure the finesmaster likes you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Smokyg

Arrive alive, don't drip and drive

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tornalca

Don't drip and drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan

Vapers don't blow smoke

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

When going out and about, always make sure you have a extra setup ready (a good one) with good juice encase someone wants to take a go at vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xhale

Its eliquid, not oil.

Have a backup plan, always, and have a backup of your backup. Stuff happens.

You dont need another mod
Corollary:
You can never have too many mods

Vapour contains no smoke, ever.

Put the gear you dont use in your boot, oneday you will bump into an old friend, give him some gear to introduce him to vaping. Maybe you have saved a life.

The first item to buy when going mechanical is a multimeter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vaalboy

Goedkoop is duurkoop!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## PeterHarris

dont feel weird if the most "popular" setup doesn't "work" for you - everyone is different and everyone has different needs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan

If you vape smoke replace your cotton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

dont try and listen if a coil is working right by your ear, when it makes a big pop your ear and head will hurt for a while after...kinda like a car backfiring

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

You need to try 10 juices, maybe 20 to find a gem that you really love

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Enough is never enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

after enough is never enough, there is more after the never

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stuart

Place next to a no smoking sign : Not Smoking, Blowing off Steam.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

ALWAYS unscrew your atty using atleast 3 fingers and your thumb 

sometimes you cannot judge when you on the last thread coz you so amped to put in more juice to carry on vaping, and then you drop your atty which sucks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris

after rebuilding a mPT3/PT3 coil, ensure you put on the chimney BEFORE you screw it to your tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Do not get e-juice in your eyes. I can barely see my screen now....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## annemarievdh

PeterHarris said:


> Do not get e-juice in your eyes. I can barely see my screen now....



Hoe de hel het jy dit reg gekry. Sorry for the afrikaans.


----------



## PeterHarris

annemarievdh said:


> Hoe de hel het jy dit reg gekry. Sorry for the afrikaans.


Working with Juiced coils and wicks when suddenly my eye itches

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

Don't cloud chase with pure VG without checking it is actually a 36mg nic VG base ...

P.S. Saw this happen tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

PeterHarris said:


> Working with Juiced coils and wicks when suddenly my eye itches


Use an eye cup and rinse your eye out with warm water

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

You can never have too many varieties of juice in your stash.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee

When ordering juice make sure you have that vendor's RY4 derivative in your cart!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Try Rayon wick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightfearz

Dont suck to hard, you'll be sucking juice before long, instead of vape...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Try Rayon wick!


I deed I Deed! 

Got my rayon sample this morning, only had a few minutes to spare before my day started, slapped a small bit in the Kayfun's latest vertical oval coil and so far it's working pretty well, had a few dry hits already, mostly after it was standing for a while which I thought was pretty odd, the only time I ever got dry hits with cotton is when I vape like a train or the tank is empty. I used slightly less than I would use if I use cotton, will try a few more configurations to find the right setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## huffnpuff

Fingers sizzle nicely on just-fired coils.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Two of everything is a good vaping rule to follow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Try Rayon wick!


 
Where did you get yours from @Rob?


----------



## 6ghost9

When is doubt consult the forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

PeterHarris said:


> Working with Juiced coils and wicks when suddenly my eye itches



Was it one of those when you saw your hands coming towards your eye ahhhh fark i should not be doing this moment


----------



## devdev

Buy A Reo

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Buy 2 Reos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Where did you get yours from @Rob?


http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html


Gotta love the description on their site: 



> One of the best selling coil for perms, CelluCotton Beauty Coil catches drips and absorbs excess perm solution with naturally soft, highly absorbent rayon fibers.



Then there's a comment someone posted about using it for vaping at the bottom on the page


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Where did you get yours from @Rob?


 
@HPBotha sent me a sample... I have a huge box coming Goose... I'll send you some as soon as it arrives if you like. I reckon it will take about 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> @HPBotha sent me a sample... I have a huge box coming Goose... I'll send you some as soon as it arrives if you like. I reckon it will take about 2 weeks to arrive.


 
Spot on @Andre! @devdev Andre posted the link for where I ordered from yesterday!


----------



## Danny

Metal drip tips and driving = two front teeth on the christmas wish list. 

(still somewhere underneath the list of vape gear of course!)

Yes it did really happen, cursed fortuner drivers. Not my finest moment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> @HPBotha sent me a sample... I have a huge box coming Goose... I'll send you some as soon as it arrives if you like. I reckon it will take about 2 weeks to arrive.



Oom May I please have some when they arrive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Danny said:


> Metal drip tips and driving = two front teeth on the christmas wish list.
> 
> (still somewhere underneath the list of vape gear of course!)
> 
> Yes it did really happen, cursed fortuner drivers. Not my finest moment


 
Yes we all tend to forget potential hazards in vaping, including myself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Dripper + 24mg = Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Never lick your fingers if you get juice on them when filling or cleaning your tank/dripper, no matter how good it smells

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt

Broke... F**k you fasttech!


----------



## Necris

18mg on a dripper will cause hairy chests and the silvers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Vape and enjoy


----------



## Marten

When using a hybrid adapter(or a mod with a hybrid top cap) ALWAYS check the length of the 510 before firing the mod...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bones

devdev said:


> Where did you get yours from @Rob?


I got some Rayon this morning. If you're near Woodmead and want to try a sample, let me know. @TylerD @thekeeperza @devdev


----------



## zadiac

Alex said:


> Don't drip and drive.


 
Guilty as charged 

My one-liner: When in doubt, squonk  (yeah I know I stole that...lol)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

If you're bored and try vaping through the air hole instead of the drip tip on your sub ohm dripper you will burn your lips

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dr Phil

Make sure u wick ur coil before u fill up ur tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Whichever juice and device works for you is the best. - PBusardo.

So true.



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Necris

Make sure to point the kayfun away from your eyes when u blow out overfill. Occular delivery of nicotine is effective. ..but unpleasant

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

coils get hot - they can burn you if you touch them just after you've had a vape - be careful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Always wear clean underwear if you subohm with ICR batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Always wear clean underwear if you subohm with ICR batteries.


Lmao


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Always wear clean underwear if you subohm with ICR batteries.


 
Are you sure you don't mean have a "spare pair of under pants available"... having a dirty pair on while you subohm with ICR batteries will just make a dirty pair a little bit more dirty!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you sure you don't mean have a "spare pair of under pants available"... having a dirty pair on while you subohm with ICR batteries will just make a dirty pair a little bit more dirty!


At least it's not that bad if you go to hospital with your pretty black and red face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan

Always be prepared for load shedding

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## kimbo

The tweezers you use for pinching the coil also gets hot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

When wicking a coil, you want your cotton to be loose enough that you can pull it through the coil with out the fibres coming apart, 

RipTrippers Kayfun build tutorials, IME are only for if you vape maple syrup. use more cotton


----------



## Silver

Its a good idea to have one device fully loaded, fully charged and ready to go at all times. Keep it safe in a cupboard.

That day will come when you have to leave immediately and all your workhorses are in need of refilling or recharging

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Matuka

As above, leave one complete kit in a very safe place for emergencies such as a 3 day power failure (Happens in my area).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Matuka said:


> As above, leave one complete kit in a very safe place for emergencies such as a 3 day power failure (Happens in my area).


 
Ensure you have at least one battery or mod that supports passthrough and complement that with a dual port USB car charger just in case you need to charge your mobile too while vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## koilastir

Don't lose focus when dripping, an RDA without its lid will give you lip smileys.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Always make sure its your Vape you have in your hand and not your soda when drinking throe a straw.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> Always make sure its your Vape you have in your hand and not your soda when drinking throe a straw.


Yep, lung hits off a fizzy drink is never a good idea 

ps... check the shoutbox

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

If you drip 24mg Hangsen on a 0.6ohm twisted coil your tongue will go numb

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Matuka

Thou shalt not vape while standing at the urinal!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Matuka said:


> Thou shalt not vape while standing at the urinal!!!!



.. or take any pics for the 'What's in your hand right now' thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Kuhlkatz said:


> .. or take any pics for the 'What's in your hand right now' thread.



Hahahahaha that would be a epic fail 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Reuse empty sample bottles with your fav juice and stash them everywhere for "just incase"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

Don't blow a cloud in your dog's face, they might sneeze or bite you.


----------



## Necris

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> Don't blow a cloud in your dog's face, they might sneeze or bite you.


Same applies to people

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nishen

Keep your Juices in a Fridge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Nishen said:


> Keep your Juices in a Fridge


Really?


----------



## johan

Raslin said:


> Really?



A cold e-juice somehow just tastes better, don't know if its more oxygen due to temperature or just simple psychosomatic.


----------



## Raslin

Did not know that. You live and learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Raslin said:


> Did not know that. You live and learn.



Yip also picked it up from a member that posted long ago that his vape experience is much more enhanced when he vapes in big Industrial fridges.


----------



## Nishen

Try keeping the Vapor in mouth and exhaling through your nose for better flavor and nicotine absorption


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> A cold e-juice somehow just tastes better, don't know if its more oxygen due to temperature or just simple psychosomatic.



I've actually found that after a glass of ice water I have a more flavourful vape. So I can believe a cold e juice vapes better


----------



## kimbo

The ceramic cup keeps heat longer than the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QBad

Danny said:


> Metal drip tips and driving = two front teeth on the christmas wish list.
> 
> (still somewhere underneath the list of vape gear of course!)
> 
> Yes it did really happen, cursed fortuner drivers. Not my finest moment



Im sorry... My fortuner is like my Gear... Will never give it up or stop upgrading

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

When you use to The Rose, dont open the Orchid when there is juice inside, you will get a lap full

Reactions: Like 1


----------

